# New camera means.... Cuter pictures?



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Got an iPhone this weekend. Camera is significantly better than the droid.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure how any pictures of those two could be less cute. But I have to admit, those are some pretty cute pictures!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, very cute pictures! I didn't realize how small Grey is! He looks adorable. Of course Ama does too! I see your sporting tiel scratches (I'm guessing). With three new babies I have them all over


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Your cockatiels are so adorable wonderful pictures.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. Yeah. I surprisingly get more tiel scratches than cat! Ama is a lot bigger than Grey. I couldn't believe it at first. Lol. I love them both though. Small and big. LOL. 

Thanks cryren and steve. I like to think my babies are two little bundles of cute.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pics! Your tiels are adorable.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're adorable..and, I too, did not realize Grey was so little. He is like my Luna weighing in at 82 g now that he's all grown up.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My poor Quinny only weighs 70 grams. He's a tiny bird with big personality like Grey


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. Big personality indeed. My friend met them both for the first time last night and as she was reaching for Grey, she said, "do they bite?" I had to smack her hand down while saying, "yes! that one does!" because he was already reaching out to clamp down on her. LOL. she got to hold ama though, and she loved it.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm sure it would've been just a love bite lol! At least she got to see tiels can be sweet


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. My friend that bird sat told me Ama was the perfect first bird to hold. She just thinks Ama is the greatest. Lol. She said "what did she think of the little mean butt?" when she was asking about grey. LOL


----------

